# freud SD508 dado set -- any good?



## kjhart0133

I just burned up my 35 year old Craftsman non-carbide 6" dado set hogging out 3/4" channels in some bed rails. The thing was pretty dull after quite a bit of use over the years and I'm finally admitting it's time to move up to a carbide set. A Fine Woodworking test of 15 dado sets settled on the Freud SD508 as the best overall value. 

Before I drop $200 on this set, I wonder if any of you have used it and what you think of it. Is there an alternate recommendation you would make?

Thanks in advance for your replies and suggestions.

Kevin H.


----------



## woodnthings

*It's only another $100.......*

But if I had it to do over I'd consider this one: http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10743&cookietest=1
I hate the shims and trial and error process. There was a good video on woodmagazine.com how to get the width right on one try. :blink: bill


----------



## jlhaslip

looks like a pretty good set for around $200


----------



## knotscott

Kevin - Freud has a lot of good products and the SD508 is widely recognized as an excellent set. I've tried many Freud products, but the SD508 is one that I haven't spun yet. With that said, it's hard for me to imagine any set being better than the Infinity Dadonator at right about the same price...might even be $180. Infinity makes some really impressive precision saw blades, and the Dadonator design is one of the few premium precision sets that offers 6-tooth chippers...most only have 4-tooth chippers. Highly recommended. :thumbsup:


----------



## kjhart0133

While looking at all your suggestions, I came across the Oshlun SDS-0842 dado set. It has 42 tooth outer blades, six 6-tooth chippers and is only $80 on Amazon. It has all 4- and 5-star reviews. It looks great for the money. If anyone has any experience with this dado set I'd sure like to hear about it. 

Amazon.com: Oshlun SDS-0842 8-Inch 42-tooth Stack Dado Set with 5/8-Inch Arbor: Home Improvement

And thanks for the feedback.

Kevin H.


----------



## jlhaslip

the dadonator with 2 10" blades packaged together for $269
Amazon.com: 00-SBP4, 3-Piece Contractor's Dadonator Plus! Saw Blade Package: Home Improvement


----------



## Jacktoo

I agree with woodnthings, It's well worth the extra $100. easy!


----------



## woodnthings

*Here's a video on routing perfect dados*

For those who may want to use a* router* rather than a stacked dado set. Just another way, but gets great results. Look down on the right side for "Routing Perfect Fit Dados" :thumbsup: bill
http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodvision/?bclid=1338929770


----------



## knotscott

kjhart0133 said:


> While looking at all your suggestions, I came across the Oshlun SDS-0842 dado set. It has 42 tooth outer blades, six 6-tooth chippers and is only $80 on Amazon. It has all 4- and 5-star reviews. It looks great for the money. If anyone has any experience with this dado set I'd sure like to hear about it.
> 
> Amazon.com: Oshlun SDS-0842 8-Inch 42-tooth Stack Dado Set with 5/8-Inch Arbor: Home Improvement
> 
> And thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Kevin H.


Lots of discussion on lots of dado blades here, including the Oshlun. 

p.s. If you end up choosing the Oshlun, I'd suggest getting it from Holbren.com (10% discount with "SCM10" code, free s/h over $75, great supplier)


----------



## kjhart0133

Thanks again to everyone who responded. I just ordered the Oshlun 8" stacked dado set for $72 from Amazon w/ free shipping. I just couldn't justify spending an extra $110-$130 for the next best choices. I hope I don't regret it. I'll post up a review once I've had a chance to use it.

Kevin H.


----------



## woodnthings

*Me too*

I ordered the Oshlun from Holbren. We'll see how they work. My older Freud set has the 2 tooth chippers, but at the price these were a good deal. :smile: bill


----------



## garryswf

Does anyone own a set of forrest dado blades, just wondered because i haven't seen them mentioned.


----------



## knotscott

woodnthings said:


> I ordered the Oshlun from Holbren. We'll see how they work. My older Freud set has the 2 tooth chippers, but at the price these were a good deal. :smile: bill


It'd be interesting to compare the performance of your two sets, since they sell in the same price range. Obviously the Freud set has some miles on it, so it's no longer a fair test head to head but I'd still be interested to hear your comments.


----------



## woodnthings

*Actually it would be fair.*

The Freud is "older" but unused! Can't quite remember where or how I got it, a D308M, 24 tooth side blades. My other dados, were wobbles and a HHS plywood Craftsman set. So, it was time to upgrade. I'll run some tests, but I still dread setting an exact width with shims. I recall a Video where the dado was cut wider at first with extra shims, then the shims stacked alongside a scrap of the proper dimension until it's a snug fit. Then those shims are removed from the original stack, to make the difference. I'll try to find it...
http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodvision/?bclid=1338937262
A snug fit with only 2 test cuts!
:blink: bill


----------



## wfahey

This is an interesting thread. And the link that knotscott has to a similar discussion on another forum was really handy. I voted to give it a 4 star rating.
Thanks


----------



## Colt W. Knight

Not to hijack, but...

If money is an issue, what is the disadvantage to using a router to make dados?


----------



## knotscott

Colt W. Knight said:


> Not to hijack, but...
> 
> If money is an issue, what is the disadvantage to using a router to make dados?


The price advantage of using a router assumes a router is already available. The bits tend to cost $5-$25 bucks vs $50-$250 for a stacked dado set.


----------



## kjhart0133

re dado vs router: I've used both methods and my decision to use one over the other comes down to set up time, safety and convenience. In some situations I'm more comfortable on the table saw, in other cases, the router might make more sense. That's why I like to have both methods available.


----------



## Colt W. Knight

I have four routers, and a whole slew of bits I use for dados. Ive been wanting to grab up a nice dado blade set, but I don't feel comfortable ordering a set over the net without any experience using them. I just don't know what to look for.


----------



## Colt W. Knight

I remember when I use to cut dados with my radial arm saw. In fact, thats how we did it in wood shop back in Jr. High school. 

My router does a much better job than that radial arm saw ever did.


----------



## woodnthings

*My last dadoes*

Were on a 6' tall bathroom storage cabinet for the center dividing shelf.
This would have been awkward on a table saw since they were 36" from the ends and on a piece about 15" wide. I used a router with an edge guide against the base plate. You can make a guide that uses the template guides and a center slot for the exact width. Like C-man has posted. If I had to make a lot of them this would be the method I would use. I will probably make one regardless......  bill


----------



## woodnthings

*Oshlun dado arrived tonight*



knotscott said:


> It'd be interesting to compare the performance of your two sets, since they sell in the same price range. Obviously the Freud set has some miles on it, so it's no longer a fair test head to head but I'd still be interested to hear your comments.


They look well made and with good instructions and a set up spacer guide. I'll give them a go when I'm through with my plumbing project....
:furious: bill


----------



## bzbatl

I get acceptable results with a $30 dado stack I got off ebay... I usually end up having to clean up the dado/rabbet a bit with a plane though. I usually use this stack when I'm doing framing with lap joints or similar.

The Freud set I got leaves much smoother joints. It gets used with furniture.


----------



## wfahey

Bill/Kevin

I ordered the Oshlun as well. It is due here on Friday. Up to this point I have used a router for my dado's and rabbets. That was all well and fine but with the projects I am about to get started on, I am hoping this dado stack speeds things up.


----------



## kjhart0133

Well, my Oshlun dado stack arrived, but I'm on business travel and won't be back until late next week. I know exactly what I'm going to try it out on, so as soon as I have had a chance to use it, I'll report on its performance.

Oh yeah, below is a picture of the radar I'm working on right now -- that white ball in the background. I'm there TDY for a big missile test on Kwajalein in the Marshall Islands. That's me, hard at work second from the left! :icon_cool:

Kevin H.


----------



## woodnthings

*That makes 3 of us now*

Knoscott should get a discount for all the business he's generated at Holbren....assuming that's where you guys got yours. $71.95 at my door! Not bad at all....assuming all the carbide stays on after they spin up to full RPMs ...:laughing:
Let's see what can I make?:blink: bill
BTW you callin' that a job? Kinda like the grounds keeper at the Playboy Mansion.


----------



## knotscott

woodnthings said:


> Knoscott should get a discount for all the business he's generated at Holbren....


Good idea! I'll call and see what he has in mind! :blink: :huh: :laughing:


----------



## WoodMark

I own the 8" Forrest dado set. It does a good job. Chipout is pretty near non exisitant and dado bottom is perfectly flat and smooth


----------



## jlord

I use the Freud 8" Super Dado with excellent results.


----------



## vtucker

*Any updates onthe Oshlun dado?*



kjhart0133 said:


> Well, my Oshlun dado stack arrived, but I'm on business travel and won't be back until late next week. I know exactly what I'm going to try it out on, so as soon as I have had a chance to use it, I'll report on its performance.
> 
> 
> Kevin H.


I am in the market for a set & curious if there is any feedback on this set yet.

Thanks


----------



## kjhart0133

I did have a chance to use the Oshlun to cut a 3/4" wide by 3/4" deep channel along a 77" bed rail. I'm making a mission type bed and this channel is to accept the vertical slats and spacers.

I first cut the channel to 3/8" depth, then ran the bed rail through to complete the cut to 3/4" depth. This was the very first use of the new Oshlun 8" dado set. All the blades looked to be very well made, the packaging was a little poor, but the styrofoam did seem to support the blades in the cardboard box. I will definitely be building something to hold all the blades.

As for cut quality, on the first pass it seemed to do quite well, but on the second pass to the full depth the dado seemed to be bogging down just a little and I was getting a little bit of smoke from the cut. I don't think this is a good sign, but I was taking a big cut over a long distance. 

The cut quality was very smooth with no tear out at the end.

Overall I was pleased with the results. Next time I use it I'll be a little less aggressive and take smaller cuts.

Hope this helps.

Kevin H.


----------



## knotscott

vtucker said:


> I am in the market for a set & curious if there is any feedback on this set yet.
> 
> Thanks


FWIW, Amazon shows 23 reviews on the 8" set...18 are 5-star, 5 are 4-star ratings. 

Rocker shows 17 reviews with an similar average rating of 4.5 stars. Only one negative. 

Only one negative review out of 40... it looks like he had a mis-ground chipper leaving a deeper channel in the bottom of the groove. Pretty encouraging for a such a low cost set.


----------



## vtucker

*Dado set continued*

I really appreciate the feedback from both of you. I thought I should look at my (very old) saw and I see that it has 1 1/4 hp and the manual suggests a 7" set. I should also mention that this drives via a flex shaft. AM I setting myself up for issues thinking I can run an 8" on this saw?


----------



## garryswf

garryswf said:


> Does anyone own a set of forrest dado blades, just wondered because i haven't seen them mentioned.


 
Woodmark,
Do you think ,in your opinion, the forrest dado set is worth the cost for a weekend woodworker? I used a forrest 10" 40 tooth carbide on my old cabinet saw and was very pleased with the quality of the cuts.


----------



## adpanko

*Forrest Dado King*

I have the 8" Forrest Dado King, and it is absolutely amazing. I have a few different Forrest products, and I find they are all best in class. But pricey too.


----------



## Itchy Brother

I use a freud 8" set I got at Lowes for around $100 or less.D208m,Cuts smooth and the bottom is flat.It come with shims which are easy to use.Itchy


----------



## timberrat

*me too*



woodnthings said:


> I ordered the Oshlun from Holbren. We'll see how they work. My older Freud set has the 2 tooth chippers, but at the price these were a good deal. :smile: bill


 thanks for the tip i was looking into a frued or cmt 8" dado but after reading this site and the reviews on amazon i just ordered my oshlun 8" dado cant wait till it gets here!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Larry Norton

I have the Freud 508. I love it! It's very dull now and needs to be sharpened. I also have the Dewalt stacked dado set. It's almost as good, if not as good. I would never have another set without 4 tooth chippers.


----------



## mics_54

Itchy Brother said:


> I use a freud 8" set I got at Lowes for around $100 or less.D208m,Cuts smooth and the bottom is flat.It come with shims which are easy to use.Itchy


I also bought the DD208 but the package said it didn't include the shims...but it DID! I was so glad! (but confused):thumbsup:

I whipped out a quicky box (or 5) to try it out.


----------

